

Show HN: Amazing Pre-Screened Temps for Startups - nk421
http://temps.io/

======
mstefanko
I also like the idea, but as nemesis1637, google doc powered forms are far too
minimal. To me, the whole site, company, everything, is too minimal.

When it comes to hiring, saying something like, "These are people you will
want to hire. They have been vetted by startup veterans." Is a bold statement
to make. But it's not a very believable statement, not from looking at
temps.io. What makes a person a startup veteran, what companies have you done
this for, how many, why is temps.io uniquely qualified to determine if a
resume is bs or if the individual would actually be a good fit. Are you
actually doing phone interviews to screen people. Are you meeting with people
in person. Are you just a service that will collect resumes and send them to
companies. As i'm sure people need work, you will get contacted. As companies
DO need people, you will get contacted. But if anyone put up a site that had a
standard sign-up with an extremely generically awesome mission statement, they
would get contacted as well. People would sign up in the small chance anything
panned out. This may even result in some sort of, "what do we have to lose"
scenario for companies. But if you want to grow this into an actual business,
provide more info on your site. Don't just answer questions in a comment
thread, tell people why they should consider using temps.io on your website,
without all the marketing fluff.

------
nemesis1637
Like the idea, and love that you're going minimal but Google Doc powered forms
might be a little too minimal. Also, might want to change the auto answer
message on whatever telephony provider you're using. Props to getting on the
HN homepage page with pretty much nothing though.

~~~
nk421
Thank you for your support! We have done this for a few startups and wanted to
see how quickly we can scale. We updated the phone and are surprised by the
number of calls and emails we are getting in such a short time. We are super-
stoked! Thank you HN community! I would love to answer any questions any one
may have about our service!

------
mattsilv
It's a cool idea, but I am fascinated that this is featured on HN. It's a site
created in 10 minutes with a twitter bootstrap default style, and google
spreadsheets powering the forms. Any web designer could replicate this idea in
15 minutes...

~~~
nk421
True, we are having things coming up as we speak like profiles. But we really
wanted to launch _something_ to test the idea as we are continuously building
on it. We tested this idea by doing this for a couple of startups already and
are trying to see if we can sale this. Thanks for your support! I will keep
you updated on our progress!

------
radley
#Spam

No features, no details, no hacker tech. Just sign-up forms.

